# Looking for "O" Ring for 86Z



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello,

I have an 86 Non-Turbo Automatic

I am trying to find an "O-Ring" that seals a new fuel pump to the tank Did not receive one with new pump and can't use the old one and can not find one anywhere as of yet - any ideas?

Thank you!!!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if you can measure the old one you can buy from an o ring distributor. I assume this needs to be gas resistant. If you have to guess buy several sizes, the shipping ($7 for me) was much more than 10 6 inch O rings. 
learn from my mistake !


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The original fuel pump "O" ring was Nissan p/n 17344-01P00 and was 108MM x 4MM. There are places that sell generic "O" rings, so you may be able to source one from them, but you want to make sure it is made of neoprene or a material that is suitable for use with gasoline. While we are on the fuel tank, the fuel filler neck "O" ring is p/n 17346-01P00 and is 66MM x 4MM. The sending unit ring is p/n 17343-01P00 and is 90MM x 4MM.

ConceptZperformance is listing the factory seal at their site, but I would contact them b4 ordering to make sure it's available:






Nissan / Infiniti Seal-o Ring 17344-01P00 - Concept Z Performance


Seal-o RingThis listing was automatically generated by searching for its Nissan part number. While we have not carried it before, we can order it for you,...




conceptzperformance.com





Dorman used to offer a fuel pump tank seal kit, which had the "O" ring and the retainer bolts. Parts Geek shows it in stock, but I would also check with them to make sure they have it b4 ordering. It shows on their page as "In Stock.":






1985-1989, 1994-1996 Nissan 300ZX Fuel Pump Tank Seal - Fuel Delivery - Dorman 85-89, 94-96 300ZX Fuel Pump Tank Seal - 6644-01195335 - PartsGeek


Discount auto parts and accessories catalog for all foreign and import cars and trucks. Low Prices, Quality, Service and Free shipping.



www.partsgeek.com


----------



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> The original fuel pump "O" ring was Nissan p/n 17344-01P00 and was 108MM x 4MM. There are places that sell generic "O" rings, so you may be able to source one from them, but you want to make sure it is made of neoprene or a material that is suitable for use with gasoline. While we are on the fuel tank, the fuel filler neck "O" ring is p/n 17346-01P00 and is 66MM x 4MM. The sending unit ring is p/n 17343-01P00 and is 90MM x 4MM.
> 
> ConceptZperformance is listing the factory seal at their site, but I would contact them b4 ordering to make sure it's available:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Found the o-ring but still having the same problem where it will start and run a few seconds then stop. Pressures are good etc. Any ideas?


----------



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

IanH said:


> if you can measure the old one you can buy from an o ring distributor. I assume this needs to be gas resistant. If you have to guess buy several sizes, the shipping ($7 for me) was much more than 10 6 inch O rings.
> learn from my mistake !


Thanks - got the correct O-ring finally but still have the same issue where it will start and fun a few seconds then stop. Can restart over and over and same issue. Pressures are good. Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

My only thought is it the normal operation. Once its up to pressure the pump shuts off ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

indymaxima said:


> Thanks - got the correct O-ring finally but still have the same issue where it will start and fun a few seconds then stop. Can restart over and over and same issue. Pressures are good. Any thoughts? Thanks


Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. The fuel pressure reading should be around 36 psi. If the reading is very low or zero, the fuel pump may have failed or the fuel pressure regulator is defective.

Engine start-up problems could be due to leaking fuel injectors. A good way to test for leaking fuel injectors is to Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. Turn the ignition key to the run position but *DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE*; wait 10 seconds, then turn the ignition key to OFF. The fuel pressure reading should be around 36 psi which would be a static reading. Now watch the gauge; if it starts dropping down fast, that's an indication of a fuel injector(s) leak.


----------

